# S: Graka, CPU, Mainboard



## CBFD (22. Januar 2009)

Suche nach möglichkeit ein 478 Mainboard und eine 478 CPU allerdings mindestens 3,2GHZ gerne auch den EE mit 3,4Ghz, eine gute AGP Grafikkarte mit NVIDIA Chipsatz z.B 6800 mit mind. 256MB und nicht zu vergessen DDR 1 Speicher am besten 2 GB Ram 2*1GB Kit

Einfach per PN melden!


----------



## MrDeephouse (23. Januar 2009)

die 478er - als EE sind schweineteuer! kannste mindestens 100 Euro rechnen! lohnt wohl kaum oder?


----------



## CBFD (24. Januar 2009)

MrDeephouse am 23.01.2009 21:12 schrieb:
			
		

> die 478er - als EE sind schweineteuer! kannste mindestens 100 Euro rechnen! lohnt wohl kaum oder?



Naja, ich dachte die kosten so eher 80EUR, aber wenn die über 100EUR kosten, lohnt es sich wirklich nicht!

Über Angebote freue ich mich dennoch!


----------



## CBFD (8. Februar 2009)

CBFD am 22.01.2009 21:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Suche nach möglichkeit ein 478 Mainboard und eine 478 CPU allerdings mindestens 3,2GHZ gerne auch den EE mit 3,4Ghz, eine gute AGP Grafikkarte mit NVIDIA Chipsatz z.B 6800 mit mind. 256MB und nicht zu vergessen DDR 1 Speicher am besten 2 GB Ram 2*1GB Kit
> 
> Einfach per PN melden!




Suche noch immer einen Pentium 4 Sockel 478 3,2EE oder 3,4EE zahle gut!


----------



## CBFD (9. Februar 2009)

ruyven_macaran am 08.02.2009 22:51 schrieb:
			
		

> CBFD am 08.02.2009 22:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das der P4 3,4ee nicht billig ist, ist mir schon klar, aber EBAY ist mir einfach zu unseriös, deshalb will ich es lieber von Privat kaufen! Denn wenn ich schon Geld ausgebe, möchte ich kein Schrott kaufen!


----------



## CBFD (9. Februar 2009)

ruyven_macaran am 09.02.2009 22:21 schrieb:
			
		

> CBFD am 09.02.2009 20:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Also, da war vor kurzem einer in EBAY drin, ich hatte Ihn gefragt was er wollte, und er sagte 95EUR, und ich Depp versuche noch den Preis runterzuhandeln! Und weg war er!


----------

